# Three Sided Obedience Box



## Sarsaparilla (Feb 14, 2020)

I apologize for not addressing the training technique by its official name, but does anyone have tips or methods, experience, or references regarding the use of an obedience box for training? 

Thank you


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I found a video of a 3 sided box, but I’m not sure why it needs to have 3 sides vs using a full box. I use an overturned plastic box as a Sit box. I taught my dog position using that. Front sit, down and place. From the side, I taught Heel position. I also also taught him to turn both directions. The box was also a good place marker for a beginning send out.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Here's another video explaining the same concept.

I believe the "open" side of the box allows the dog to enter without having to hop or step over, when moving in to position.

Looks like a quick weekend project to try.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

This is not how to use a place box. It should involve self discovery. As the pup looks toward the box, click and reward. Then it it is successive approximation. The pup has to figure out that the behavior he offers is reinforced rather than luring the pup into the box with food. Another example of faulty training.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Chip Blasiole said:


> This is not how to use a place box. It should involve self discovery. As the pup looks toward the box, click and reward. Then it it is successive approximation. The pup has to figure out that the behavior he offers is reinforced rather than luring the pup into the box with food. Another example of faulty training.


Are you talking about the video? I posted it to show the box, not the method. I didn’t watch all of it but they looked disorganized.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

There are many things it can be used for, such working positions while adding distance, recall, send out, and guarding. I’m not a fan of the way they lure into the box, but it doesn’t necessarily have to be self discovery. The advantage with Alec discovery is you can progress from entering the box automatically on their own, to offering a specific position in the box on their own like sit. This becomes useful later when you want to work on a closer guard, recall, and retrieve. I would go with self discovery, but if you aren’t a proponent of marker(clicker) training, then you will struggle with that route.


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> This is not how to use a place box....


That's refreshing, since it's not a place box.

Here's another video, talking specifically about its intended usage. I believe this is what the OP was describing.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@LuvShepherds ^the end of the above vid w also show why the back is left off.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks for the video @chuckd. 
I know some people that have trained with a box and have great position changes. 
I do think the box could be a great tool to teach the kickback stand. I awkwardly used my limbs to teach my boy the kick back.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Chip Blasiole said:


> This is not how to use a place box. It should involve self discovery. As the pup looks toward the box, click and reward. Then it it is successive approximation. The pup has to figure out that the behavior he offers is reinforced rather than luring the pup into the box with food. Another example of faulty training.


Faulty, or just different? I taught my dog all of those things without a box of any kind. So what would you call that?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

interesting that that box in the video has an opening in the front so that the paws are on the ground, not the box. It can be helpful as a guide. Anything that makes training more fun and less frustrating is a plus in my mind. That is why I lure. I don't have the patience for shaping everything and my dogs can tell. I just show them what I want and move on. Yeah to those who are great at shaping.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

chuckd said:


> That's refreshing, since it's not a place box.


Its a box where pups/dogs place themselves so its a place box.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> Faulty, or just different? I taught my dog all of those things without a box of any kind. So what would you call that?


Less efficient and clear to the dog.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

While we’re on this topic, anyone know where I can get the gappay position box in the us??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

The suitcase-style, 2-in-1 box? DIY and save about $300.

AFAIK, a brick-and-mortar or online Gappay dealer _should_ be able to special order one, since it is, likely, not a normally stocked item.

This thread here, may help you out.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

chuckd said:


> The suitcase-style, 2-in-1 box? DIY and save about $300.
> 
> AFAIK, a brick-and-mortar or online Gappay dealer _should_ be able to special order one, since it is, likely, not a normally stocked item.
> 
> This thread here, may help you out.


Don’t want too lol. Especially not now. The hardware stores here either don’t have power or lines like crazy from people
Trying to get generators. Not the suitcase one though. And can’t find it at online gappay dealer. The technik (sp) box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckd (Jul 16, 2019)

Gotcha- in the meantime, empty out your sock drawer and take the back off, lol!

Kennel Club Gear is a Canadian Gappay dealer. They ship to the lower 48.


----------



## Sarsaparilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your detailed tips. Its been super busy since i've received the pup that I'm still managing the time to review the post. Thank you for giving me something to refer back to.


----------



## Unchanged4Ever (Feb 27, 2021)

[*[The training box you are referring to is to help guide in keeping the dog focused as they are being trained in the techniques to sit, stand,lay. There are 3 aids to assist treats,toys,or verbal rewards. Use the word yes when they are in the box correctly reward within 1 second. Say brake to release and play. Repeate. I hope this helps.QUOTE*="Sarsaparilla, post: 9266317, member: 492011"]
I apologize for not addressing the training technique by its official name, but does anyone have tips or methods, experience, or references regarding the use of an obedience box for training?

Thank you
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sarsaparilla (Feb 14, 2020)

Unchanged4Ever said:


> [*[The training box you are referring to is to help guide in keeping the dog focused as they are being trained in the techniques to sit, stand,lay. There are 3 aids to assist treats,toys,or verbal rewards. Use the word yes when they are in the box correctly reward within 1 second. Say brake to release and play. Repeate. I hope this helps.QUOTE*="Sarsaparilla, post: 9266317, member: 492011"]
> I apologize for not addressing the training technique by its official name, but does anyone have tips or methods, experience, or references regarding the use of an obedience box for training?
> 
> Thank you


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the clarification : )


----------

